# Concord grape concentrate tweak



## Glen (Aug 21, 2016)

When a current ferment is finished i wanted to start a grape wine, first batch ever. I purchased vinters best concord grape concentrate which will make a 5 gallon batch. I was going to add an additional 2 gallons of something plus cane sugar (simple syrup) for a targeted sg of 1.950 and must volume of about 7.5 us gallons.

I wanted to get input on some tweeks that would enhance this like mediocre recipe. 

I was thinking of adding some cranberry and/or tart cherry juice (no preservatives). Maybe 32 oz a piece and maybe a gallon of white grape juice. Was thinking this might add some subtle background.

In addition I wanted to add tannin, a pound of golden raisins and maybe an oak spiral.

Any thought on this plan?


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 21, 2016)

You better rethink your SG value.


----------



## Glen (Aug 21, 2016)

Woops sg 1.095. Not 1.950. I'm not a humming bird....


----------



## salcoco (Aug 22, 2016)

anything to add tannin would be appropriate for Concord. I had good luck with dried elderberries. about 4 oz for 5 gallons pre-fermentation.


----------

